
Americans are Innumerate and Broke - Credit Slips - jedwhite
http://www.creditslips.org/creditslips/2011/08/americans-are-innumerate-and-broke.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+creditslips%2Ffeed+%28Credit+Slips%29
======
Mz
I have no doubt the article is correct (and it gives some compelling examples
to support its argument): Americans suffer innumeracy. But I think a bigger
problem is the degree to which Americans seem to have a poor grasp of real
value. If you can't tie a convenient dollar value to it, many people seem
incapable of grasping what has real value and what doesn't. Many people seem
to think the current recession is some numbers game and is about "money"
rather than about actual underlying problems. Money has one real inherent
value: It is a lubricant for trade. But many people seem to not understand
that.

